# Nicholas Cage names son after Superman



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051003...rQ6phVY24cA;_ylu=X3oDMTA3YXYwNDRrBHNlYwM3NjI-

What do y'all think?  All things considered, I think I'd rather be named after a comic book hero rather than a fruit like Gwyneth Paltrow's kid (named Apple).


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

i wanna name my son pac-man then!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2005)

Gin-gin said:
			
		

> What do y'all think? All things considered, I think I'd rather be named after a comic book hero rather than a fruit like Gwyneth Paltrow's kid (named Apple).


 Apple Paltrow? 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> i wanna name my son pac-man then!


You must want a divorce... I think some judges will grant that on those grounds. 

Still could be worse, Cage could've been a fan of Star Wars and named his kid Chewbacca.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 4, 2005)

How do you pronounce that?   :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Sheesh.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> How do you pronounce that?   :idunno:


If I remember correctly, according to the Christopher Reeve movie, they pronounced it "Cal-el" (like the beginning of the word California with an "L" sound at the end).  Don't know how they pronounced it in the comic books; maybe one of you comic book experts out there can tell us?


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

maybe Cal-el like Falafel..


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am curious if they named the kid that specifically after Superman or if the name has some other use or meaning they were going for that we just don't know about....either way....still messing with the kid a bit I think sticking him with that name....no worse than Julia Robert's Phineaus though I guess...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I am curious if they named the kid that specifically after Superman or if the name has some other use or meaning they were going for that we just don't know about....either way....still messing with the kid a bit I think sticking him with that name....no worse than Julia Robert's Phineaus though I guess...


Oh yeah, I forgot about poor little Phinneas; how much therapy do you think that kid will need? :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 4, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot about poor little Phinneas; how much therapy do you think that kid will need? :rofl:


 Probably the same amount that Dweezle and Moon Unit Zappa did ....


----------



## Shodan (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah- and Two Morrow........Rob Morrow (for those Northern Exposure fans like I am).........yes, he named their daughter Two........... :idunno:


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 4, 2005)

in historic times, these names were common, like, Phineas...(julia roberts' kid)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phineas

as for the superman name, can't vouch for that.

the name only sounds dumb to _you_, at your point of time.  imagine how retarded our "modern" names sound when compared to history.  point blank, a different time, a meaning we couldn't possibly understand.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Apple Paltrow?


I don't know if the child has her last name or her husband's, but yes--Apple.





			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Still could be worse, Cage could've been a fan of Star Wars and named his kid Chewbacca.


:rofl: That poor kid--I can just see it now, "Brush your teeth & go to bed, Chewie!" :roflmao:





			
				Ping898 said:
			
		

> I am curious if they named the kid that specifically after Superman or if the name has some other use or meaning they were going for that we just don't know about....either way....still messing with the kid a bit I think sticking him with that name.


According to the article, Cage is an avid comic book fan who sold his Superman 1938 issue for over a million dollars & took his stage surname from another comic book figure.  But who knows, Kal-el may also be some kind of private joke between him & his wife?  :idunno: 

Dweezil & Moon Unit Zappa: Yeah, I wonder what happened to those two?  I think their names had to do with their father's generation, a 60's thing.  My parents were "children of the 60s" too, & I am SO glad my name isn't Siddhartha, Leaf, Rainbow, Sky, or Dharma, etc. because it very well could have been. :ultracool  I got teased, but it was minor stuff like "gin & tonic" "gin on the rocks", etc.  My dad's friend from college named his daughter Venus.  Keep in mind that this was 34 years ago (before there was a tennis star with that name), so you can imagine how she was teased mercilessly for years...tortured with "Venus the penis."  Why don't parents think about stuff like that?! :erg: _[ok--a tiny rant there, but with good reason]





			
				Shodan said:
			
		


			Yeah- and Two Morrow........Rob Morrow (for those Northern Exposure fans like I am).........yes, he named their daughter Two...........
		
Click to expand...

Oy!  I hope she has a good sense of humor._


			
				Sapper6 said:
			
		

> in historic times, these names were common, like, Phineas...(julia roberts' kid)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phineasas for the superman name, can't vouch for that. the name only sounds dumb to _you_, at your point of time.  imagine how retarded our "modern" names sound when compared to history.  point blank, a different time, a meaning we couldn't possibly understand.


That's a good point.  I guess it's all perspective.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 4, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Yeah- and Two Morrow........Rob Morrow (for those Northern Exposure fans like I am).........yes, he named their daughter Two........... :idunno:


 LOL - is that like George Castanza wanting to name a potential future daughter "Seven"? LOLOL


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> LOL - is that like George Castanza wanting to name a potential future daughter "Seven"? LOLOL


Yeah, I remember that episode too. :lol: 

Shodan, I just tried to send you a PM but it said that your inbox was full & unable to accept any more messages; could you please go through it so that I can send my PM?  Thanks! And no, I'm not sending you a "reprimand" PM as a Moderator, it's just a private message between us girls...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 4, 2005)

A friend of mine and his wife, both from Japan and now back there, named their children Atom and Uran after Japanese Cartoon characters that they both liked.

It is not unique to the USA


----------



## Navarre (Oct 4, 2005)

Nicholas Cage was cast to be Superman in "Superman Returns" aka "Superman V", being released in 2006.  He was replaced by Brandon Routh, a relative unknown.

 The director of the movie is Bryan Singer, director of the first two X-Men films.  The studio was impressed with his work on X-Men and felt he could bring a realistic element to the character, much as director Christopher Nolan did for Batman Begins (released on dvd October 18th).

 Cage is indeed a big comic book fan.  He had been very excited about portraying the best known superhero in the world.  Nick was born Nicholas Coppola.  

 I'm not sure about the screen name "Cage".  The only comic book character I know with that last name is Luke Cage, an African-American con-turned-hero.  He briefly had his own series but is best known for teaming with Daniel Rand-Kai aka Iron Fist (interestingly one of the world's best martial artists) in the Heroes For Hire title.  Luke Cage is currently a member of The New Avengers, a spin-off of one of Marvel Comics longest running titles.

 Nick Cage is also already cast as another comic book character, Johnny Blaze aka Ghost Rider.  The film called "Ghost Rider" (of course!) will also be released in 2006.  It has already finished filming and is in post-production.

 As for Superman's given name, yes it is pronounced "Cal-El".  Essentially it is a phonetic pronunciation and is prounounced like it looks.  Kal is his first name.  His parents are Jor-El and Lara Jor-El.  His cousin, Supergirl, is Kara Zor-El (depending on which version of Supergirl you are talking about).

 Hope this clears things up a bit.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

I always wanted to name my first born "Gothmog" like in Lord of The Rings.

 Did I mention I am divorced now?

 LOL!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I always wanted to name my first born "Gothmog" like in Lord of The Rings.
> 
> Did I mention I am divorced now?
> 
> LOL!


:roflmao:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Dweezil & Moon Unit Zappa did pretty well by themselves, didn't they?

Bruce Willis and Demi Moore chose some unusual names too, if memory serves...and then there's the Phoenix siblings.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 5, 2005)

I heard that Larry "Chipper" Jones of the Atlanta Braves named his son Shea after Shea stadium because he's usually played so well there against the Mets


----------



## Tgace (Oct 5, 2005)

Actors/Celebs are so WHACK!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, Bruce Willis and Demi Moore named their children Rumour and Scout. Although they used the name Scout from the character in "To Kill a Mockingbird" so it had a literary correlation.  At least it wasn't named after Tonto's horse.


Penn (of Penn and Teller) named his daughter Moxie Crimefighter, which is probably the worst name I've ever heard.  

Although Gin-Gin doesn't seem to like "Apple" I think it's kind of a cute name. I knew a girl named Apple once and the name suited her because it made me think of something light and enjoyable.  It's not that different than naming your child Summer.

I think we are in a time where people are very interested in providing a level of individuality to their child.  It is less important nowadays for children to carry traditional family names so a name may not be carried from generation to generation.

We are also much more influenced by pop culture and the media than we once were.  I mean, my son is named Xander (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) and my daughter's name is Paris (which I would like to point out was after the city, not the Hilton).  At the time I thought both were unique without being too weird but since then I have seen a rise in popularity of the name Paris.  It has also become associated with females even though the name was originally male (as in Paris of the legend of Troy).

I almost named my daughter Willow (yep, still a Buffy thing) or Faith (still from Buffy, not Faith Hill although if you thought that then it proves my point).  I even imagine there will be a few young girls named Hermione running around out there.  

So, all things considered, I can live with the name Kal-El.  If Nick and Alice raise their son to be a good person and he finds happiness in life, more power to them all.  And, if he has even an iota of the honor and integrity of his namesake then Kal-El is a good choice.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Actors/Celebs are so WHACK!


 No ... PEOPLE are so whack.  Okay, well, yes, actors are whack, but it's not unique to the trade, believe me.

 I worked for a real estate development firm in So. Cal. and once worked with a gal whose name was Ima. I didn't think much of it until she told me her last name ... Slutsky.  I couldn't believe it - I'd heard jokes about names like that and scoffed at her and tried to pry her real name out of her.  She got tired of me really fast and I found out later from a friend in H/R that she had in fact given me her REAL NAME.  Her parents were not famous by any means, nor were they actors nor musicians nor artists.  I can't imagine what they were thinking.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

I had a student from S. America once whose first name was Colonel.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2005)

That guy from Korn named his Kid "Pirate"

That makes me mad.






The Bastard beat me to it.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

Why, Techno? Trying to save such a great name for your own kid?


Take heart. I hear that "Buccaneer" and "Sea Scoundral" are still available.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 5, 2005)

My favorite name through the years was a little girl I delivered who named her SINSEMILIA after her favorite recreational substance.  I also new a woman once named Ima Hoar but she married into that name.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Dweezil & Moon Unit Zappa did pretty well by themselves, didn't they?
> 
> Bruce Willis and Demi Moore chose some unusual names too, if memory serves...and then there's the Phoenix siblings.


when you're named dweezil it sure is nice to be be born a multi-millionaire.

Jeff


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> I also knew a woman once named Ima Hoar but she married into that name.  Jeff


Occasionally there is something to be said for breaking with tradition and keeping one's maiden name.  lol


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Mornin





			
				Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> when you're named dweezil it sure is nice to be be born a multi-millionaire.


 Indeed it is - especially when you're growing up and need a body guard because your schoolmates don't believe your dad is a famous rock n' roll artist because he's dead.

 My first two given names are states ... maybe I qualify for federal subsidy .....


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Take heart. I hear that "Buccaneer" and "Sea Scoundral" are still available.


 Ooooooo ... I LIKE Buccanner ... say, I like Buccaneer ... Have I mentioned I really like Buccanner??


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

If you like it that much, feel free to use it. I've had all the kids I can handle.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If you like it that much, feel free to use it. I've had all the kids I can handle.


 :rofl: That's a GOOD one! :rofl:
  I have three ranging in ages 7 - 16.  We affectionately call the youngest "Finito."


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 5, 2005)

I always figured that anyone named Dick Butkiss would *have* to group up pretty tough; no suprise he ended up as a pretty tough football player


----------



## The Kai (Oct 5, 2005)

Butkiss was the man.  according to legend Vince lombardi who was a believer in the play and not the personalities made one exception to running certain plays.  the reason "Butkis will be there"


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

I have 3 yr old twins, a boy and a girl. Done deal though I love them dearly.

I should have named my son Daffodil. That way I can be sure he'll study martial arts with me just for the self-defense.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I have 3 yr old twins, a boy and a girl. Done deal though I love them dearly.
> 
> I should have named my son Daffodil. That way I can be sure he'll study martial arts with me just for the self-defense.


A boy named Sue ~ Johnny Cash


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, since I wont have to worry about naming kids, its kinda a moot point (it takes two to make em, I am told)

But I always said if I had some, I would name them "Stupid" and "Ugly"...

That way, when they wrote their names on tests, Last Name First, First Name Last... it would read:

Boyer Ugly,

and 

Boyer Stupid.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> A boy named Sue ~ Johnny Cash


 I always thought it was spelled Souix?? Like the First Nations?? But then again, I've never bought a country album in my life that I've listened to without wincing (sorry - I'm a rock child).


----------



## The Kai (Oct 5, 2005)

No the name is sue.  It's the tale of the boy named sue, when he gets old enough he goes to find the son of a **** who gave the name.  Find his dad.  Gets to fighting and in the Mud and the blood.  His daddy says that I knew I won't be there to help you grow up/so i named you sue so you would become strong on your own.  Johhny Cash ain't country, they used to play him on the local Punk Rock radio shows around here
RIP-the man in Black:bow:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, since I wont have to worry about naming kids, its kinda a moot point (it takes two to make em, I am told)
> 
> But I always said if I had some, I would name them "Stupid" and "Ugly"...
> 
> ...


 You'd be getting a lot of notes home for that!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

I knew of a woman who actually named her kids Orangjella and Lemonjella after seeing orange Jello and lemon Jello boxes in the store. ... Some ppl shouldn't breed.

My wife knows of a girl named Vagina, pronounced in the regular way too, not "Vuh-Geena". ... Yep, some ppl just shouldn't breed.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I knew of a woman who actually named her kids Orangjella and Lemonjella after seeing orange Jello and lemon Jello boxes in the store. ... Some ppl shouldn't breed.
> 
> My wife knows of a girl named Vagina, pronounced in the regular way too, not "Vuh-Geena". ... Yep, some ppl just shouldn't breed.


 

 Wow.  Too bad egg and sperm viability don't have an IQ prerequisite.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Johhny Cash ain't country, they used to play him on the local Punk Rock radio shows around here


Johnny Cash was indeed Country... he was just cool enough to trancend the boundries of the musical sets.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

I honestly believe that prospective parents be given several mental and psychological evaluations before being allowed to have children. That may seem utilitarian but I think it is legitimate.

We have laws for all sorts of things like driving, voting, drinking, tobacco use, etc.  Yet we have no restrictions on procreation.

Creating a child is the single greatest responsibility in ones life. It also creates the greatest drain on all available resources as the population grows exponentially. Yet we can breed freely, with no limitations beyond our own desires.

I am not suggesting that impoverished or mentally challenged or homosexual couples can't make good parents. I am, however, saying that couples shouldn't be allowed to have children unless they can exhibit a degree of psychological stability and perspective that is conducive to child-rearing.

That is a difficult statement because I feel that I have "grown" into becoming a good father from a stage in my evolution where I did not want children. However, I obviously had the capability of reaching this level or I would not be a good father today.

I am sure this will be a controversial post; way too long (as Gemini would point out) and certainly worthy of another thread. Still, it is my current thought so it gets posted.

Discuss amongst yourselves, class.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> when you're named dweezil it sure is nice to be be born a multi-millionaire.


I had the same thought!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 5, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I honestly believe that prospective parents be given several mental and psychological evaluations before being allowed to have children. That may seem utilitarian but I think it is legitimate.
> 
> We have laws for all sorts of things like driving, voting, drinking, tobacco use, etc.  Yet we have no restrictions on procreation.
> 
> ...


Of course the problem remains as to who will decide who is a good parent and what parenting style is best.  I am convinced that testing and comittees remain the worse way to determine who is best to do any job.

Jeff


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes, I certainly have no disagreement with that statement either, Jeff. And thus does the dilemma arise.

 No one government, person, or organization could truly be qualified to ascertain such parental prospects' right to procreate.  The margin for error would mean that some couples would be wrongly denied permission to have children, which would be as devastating as anything I could imagine.

 Still, we have decided on a society where we do indeed appoint group (senators, congressmen, and other organizations) to dictate to us what we can and cannot do.  I don't agree with all laws but I abide by every one of them.

 I think as much, if not more, work should go into the process of collecting and maintaining this organization as there is in conducting its operations. We aren't talking about whether you can have a drink at 20; we're talking about one of the fundamental primal forces of all mankind.

 But overpopulation is a determinable factor in almost every problem I can think of. The population has to be controlled for the sake of everyone. Coupled with the fact that so many children are denied the benefit of quality parents, scarring them and the society they touch, I still assert that such parental skills testing needs to be done.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 6, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, I certainly have no disagreement with that statement either, Jeff. And thus does the dilemma arise.
> 
> No one government, person, or organization could truly be qualified to ascertain such parental prospects' right to procreate.  The margin for error would mean that some couples would be wrongly denied permission to have children, which would be as devastating as anything I could imagine.
> 
> ...


I generally abide by laws but I tend to think of speed limits more as guide lines.   I still assert that parental testing is not possible. Immature kids can become terrific parents and mature educated and otherwise reasonable people can make terrible parents. Kids can survive adversity. Any testing system will be inevitably culturally biased, limited and misused by those in power. (One could argue that the Soviet Union was formed for betterment of everyone but it sure was misused and abused.) 

A more efficient means of controlling numbers of children and parenting skills seems to be attention to the root causes of poverty and community support for young parents.

Jeff


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

It's certainly true that ppl can grow to become good parents. As I mentioned, I myself did not want children andstruggled for some time with my new parental role. However, at this point I feel Iam a good father and am extremely grateful for all my children bring to my world. 

I don't think it has much to do with education or even emotional maturity. I do think that certain tests could present a fairly accurate representation of how one would react to various parenting challenges. But, as you stated, the results of any given test don't allow for the opportunity of growth.

I also agree that there are other factors that need to be addressed. Funny you mention poverty. Part of my disgruntled stance is because I work in the same building as a Headstart (for low-income parents). 

I see these poor, grubby kids arrive in brand new Mustangs and SUVs without seatbelts, surrounded in a fog of their parent's cigarette smoke. I can guarantee almost every single parent in on Medicaid, collecting more money from our taxes based on the number of children they can produce.

I continue to assert that these people do not have the right to have children, evidenced by their continuing conduct that will continue to be reinforced by the Medicaid system. It isn't solely because they are poor or largely uneducated. 

I grew up so poor we could only afford to go to the store once a month and I would wear clothes I'd outgrown or torn for as long as I could manage. But I would never have treated my child the way I see these little kids treated. Something has to change.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Eh, this parental testing discussion is too close to eugenics for my taste...


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Honestly, it worries me too, Arnisador. We aren't going to create a better society by limiting individual freedom. 

Still, the problem remains and will not be resolved by lack of positive action. I simply don't know the answer to the problem.

I also am not sure how I managed to turn this thread away from Nicholas Cage. That was unintentional. I get aggravated when threads meander off their original topic and it's my fault in this case. I won't do it again.

... So, what do y'all think about the right of monkeys to fling their own poo in public?  Be sure to post all your answers here!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, let's get back to the names people give their kids - any more thoughts on that?  I knew a girl in Jr. High named (I kid you not) "Happy Holiday."    Her brother was named Jimmie, & I'm sure he was relieved to get the less noticeable name. 

One of my former bosses told me he knew a guy named "Thomas Thomas."   Now, is that cute or just lack of imagination? :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

I knew a William W. Wilhelm. He was a military officer, and it somehow seemed very fitting! I also knew another officer, Major Miner (yes, not Major Minor).


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Coincidentally, VH1 had a special on last night titles "Wacky Celebrity Baby Names". I don't recall all of them but the ones we've mentioned were there along with such names as Puma, Koko, Jermajesty (as in "her majesty"), God'iss, Tu Morrow, and others.

*cerebral cortex implodes*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

What did Michael Jackson name his kids? Prince was one, right?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Their names are Prince Michael I, Paris, and Prince Michael II. The latter child is the one he also called "Blanket" because he always had a blanket over him.

I can't say anything at all about "Paris" though since that's the name of my daughter. Any connection to Jackson or Paris Hilton is coincidental.

*loads mouthguard and waits for someone to take the cheap shot at my daughter's name*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Nah, no cheap shots.

The wedding of Paris and Paris would've been...amusing.

I wonder what Ashton and Demi will name their kids?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, Demi's children so far are Rumour, Scout, and Telula so it's hard to tell.

I think she'll tell him the baby was born with three arms and then say, "You've just been Punked!"


----------



## The Kai (Oct 6, 2005)

I think just marring Ashton is being "punked" enought


----------



## Brother John (Oct 6, 2005)

I always thought the name sounded kind of cool.


oh well....to each their own.

Kal-el is Caige's "own".

Your Brother
John


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I think just marring Ashton is being "punked" enough


:rofl:





			
				Brother John said:
			
		

> oh well....to each their own. Kal-el is Cage's "own". Your Brother John


Well said.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

"Punk" could well be the name they choose...


----------

